# An die 20"-Fahrer! Welche Scheibenbremese fahrt ihr vorne?



## *Sickboy* (29. September 2006)

Ich will mir demnächst eine Scheibenbremse fürs Vorderrad zulegen un wollte mal wissen welche ihr mir empfehlen würdet...

Sollte sie eine 180mm-Scheibe haben oder reichen 160mm?

Ich habe schonmal die Louise und die Marta in der näheren Auswahl, aber bei der Grösse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

Wäre euch für ein Paar Erfahrungsberichte sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## !Monty! (29. September 2006)

ich fahre vorne eine Hayes mit ner 160er disk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. September 2006)

Hope Mono Trial von Try all 160er Disk. Mehr brauch man net finde ich   Sehr gute Bremsleistung und die Try all Scheibe lässt sich im Vergleich zur normalen Hope Disk gut zurück biegen wenn man mal draufkommen sollte.


----------



## *Sickboy* (29. September 2006)

naja also die hope mono find ich ja auch geil allerdings steht dem ganzen ein preis von 230 gegenüber   

die louise (2006er modell) zum beispiel bekommt man dagegen schon für ca. 100 euro im ebay

230 für ne bremse find ich schon ein bisschen viel


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. September 2006)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


> naja also die hope mono find ich ja auch geil allerdings steht dem ganzen ein preis von 230 gegenüber
> 
> die louise (2006er modell) zum beispiel bekommt man dagegen schon für ca. 100 euro im ebay
> 
> 230 für ne bremse find ich schon ein bisschen viel



Is schon klar aber ich hatte vorher ne Louise und ich finde es is kein Vergleich zu  einer Hope von daher..... mußt sie ja nicht kaufen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. September 2006)

Louise geht auf jeden klar. 160er reicht auch vollkommen.


----------



## dane08 (29. September 2006)

die hope ist auf jedednfall besser (hab sie am hr) aber vorne finde ich eine louise     auch gut .die bremsleistung ist für vorne auf jedenfall  ausreichend .
 die dosierbarkeist ist ein bisschen naja wie soill man sagen ... hackelig ,stört mich persönlich aber überhaupt nicht.

ich finde eine louise vorne auf jedenfall besser als ne hs33 oder v brake,also umsteigen lohnt sich generell


----------



## curry4king (29. September 2006)

Ich fahre eine 180 Juli bin zufrieden
aber mein Tipp
nimm nix von Magura
hab schon bessere gesehen 
also meine z.b wie allein bei magura Bremse der Schlau befestigt ist 
also lieber z.b Hayes sind uch nicht so teuer

zu 180 oder 160

der einzige unterschied was ich so aus erfahrung habe is

die 180 packt schneller

was aber nicht heißen soll das es von Vorteil ist

ist dein Fahrstil darauf ausgerichtet viel mit VR zu machen wie z.B aufs VR ziehen und so dann nimm ne 160 denn die Greift nicht sofort

wenn man steht packen sie eh alle beide gleich!!


----------



## *Sickboy* (29. September 2006)

naja also am besten wäre wenn sie richtig zupackt wenn man es drauf anlegt (z.bsp. bei nem coust),aber andererseits sich auch gut dosieren lässt...


@ MSC-Trialer

würdest du sagen dass sich die investition von 230 euros in eine hope lohnt im vergleich zu ner louise, wenn man das preis-leistungs-verhältnis betrachtet???


----------



## MontyXL (29. September 2006)

ja würde ich auch ich fahre die auch hinten und sie ist der hammer!!


----------



## jockie (29. September 2006)

186 Euronen
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Bremse+Disc/Scheibenbremse+Mono+Trial

Hope ist supertoll weil:
+ Gut dosierbar trotz etwas weichem Druckpunkt (so ermüdet der Finger auch nicht so schnell)
+ Macht sehr gut zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (29. September 2006)

@ jockie

danke für den link   

wie ist die hope mono mini? haste da erfahrungen?


----------



## dane08 (29. September 2006)

würde ich nicht nehmen hab ich im  bezug auf trial nichts gutes von gehört.
der kolben ist kleiner als bei ner mono trial und dadurch ist die bremskraft geringer


----------



## Scr4t (29. September 2006)

*hust*

Avid BB 7 ... kein ÖL keine Probleme 

Und zur größe:

180er = Wurfanker, packt einfach immer brutal zu, lässt sich nach etwas übung aber gut dosieren

160 = genau richtig, lässt sich besser als die 180er dosieren und hat auf jedenfall mehr als genug biss

selbst Mücke fährt ne 160er an einem 24"


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. September 2006)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


> naja also am besten wäre wenn sie richtig zupackt wenn man es drauf anlegt (z.bsp. bei nem coust),aber andererseits sich auch gut dosieren lässt...
> 
> 
> @ MSC-Trialer
> ...



Ich sag mal so...ich will nix mehr anderes vorne fahren Die packt einfach immer und vorallem bei Wellen, Coust usw.


----------



## jockie (30. September 2006)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


> @ jockie
> 
> danke für den link
> 
> wie ist die hope mono mini? haste da erfahrungen?



Nö, aber irgendjemand hat doch die Tage gesagt, dass er von der mini trial-spezifisch 'nen schlechteren Eindruck hat als von der Trial und mal mit den Belägen herumspielt. -> SuFu
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die weniger leicht blockiert als die Trial-Variante.


----------



## Monty98 (30. September 2006)

bisher: Julie 180mm => war göttlich
jetzt: Louise 180mm => ist göttlich

meine these: 180mm am 20"er kann nicht schlecht ziehn...komme was wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (30. September 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Avid BB 7 ... kein ÖL keine Probleme
> 
> ...




jo! hol dir ne AVID!!! habe ne 160er...!! BB7 an meinem 20". und die hat alles was du brauchst. packt zu wie sau wenn du willst und lässt sich dosieren, vom feinsten sag ich dir. der clou an der ganzen sache ist, sie ist mech. d.h. kein öl mehr. nüscht mit sifenden leitungen und der angst in der hinsicht was zu beschädigen beim trial. wenn du willst holst du dir noch schicke nokon leitung a`30 euro und es sieht einfach mal top aus!!!
greetz


----------



## ecols (1. Oktober 2006)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


> @ jockie
> 
> danke für den link
> 
> wie ist die hope mono mini? haste da erfahrungen?



Fahre die 180er Mini am 26".. Bremsleitung war katastrophal mit Standardbelägen.. seit ich PerformanceBeläge von eBay (10) fahr, geht sie wie die Hölle.. Die EBC Beläge habe ich bisher noch nicht getestet..


----------



## Monty rules (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre ne 160er louise! die ist fein!!


----------



## Schechi (2. Oktober 2006)

ich hab ne marta, die is, mal abgesehn von dem schlabbrigen hebel mit 2 metern spiel, auch ganz gut! naja, bald wird der hebel durch nen neuen rb erstetzt.


----------



## koxx xtp 203 (2. Oktober 2006)

Marta


----------



## Schechi (2. Oktober 2006)

ja marta, und ab morgen mit rb


----------



## *Sickboy* (3. Oktober 2006)

vielen dank erstma für eure erfahrungsberichte!!!   

...war ne grosse hilfe

habe mich auf jeden fall für ne 160er entschieden, schwanke jetz nur noch zwischen der HOPE MONO TRIAL un der MARTA SL

- preislich relativ ausgeglichen  (beide teuer!!!   )
 ...aber auf jeden fall ne investition in die zukunft, die sich denk ich auch lohnen wird
- vom gewicht her is die MARTA ca. 100g leichter


hat da vielleicht noch jemand den direkten vergleich gehabt in der vergangenheit und kann über die leistung im vergleich berichten???


----------



## roborider (3. Oktober 2006)

Bei rose-versand.de werden Auslaufmodelle verkauft, da gibts ne Marta VR fÃ¼r 139â¬ .... SL fÃ¼r 179â¬

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?actpage=2&cid=155&detail=3&detail2=345&sortid=1

Allerdings Postmount, aber dafÃ¼r gibts doch sicherlich einen Adapter !


----------



## Levelboss (3. Oktober 2006)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


> vielen dank erstma für eure erfahrungsberichte!!!
> 
> ...war ne grosse hilfe
> 
> ...


Auf jeden Fall Hope!


----------



## hopmonkey (3. Oktober 2006)

^^ ja und zwar als 180er. Warum kleiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Oktober 2006)

hopmonkey schrieb:


> ^^ ja und zwar als 180er. Warum kleiner?



Weil ne 160er fürs 20" vollkommen reicht also ne Hope versteht sich  Habs heute wieder in unserer Halle gemerkt.... Cousts gehn einfach nur göttlich damit. Das Teil macht vollkommen dicht


----------



## isah (3. Oktober 2006)

du mit deinen 50 kg kampfgewicht..   

ne im ernst, was nils haelt, haelt jeden ....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Oktober 2006)

isah schrieb:


> du mit deinen 50 kg kampfgewicht..
> 
> ne im ernst, was nils haelt, haelt jeden ....



Das klingt so als wenn ich 120kg wiegen würde und bald wegen Herzspeck drauf gehe


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. Oktober 2006)

isah schrieb:


> du mit deinen 50 kg kampfgewicht..
> 
> ne im ernst, was nils haelt, haelt jeden ....



nils,du hast das falsch verstanden....ich glaube es sollte heißen "was bei nils haelt,haelt bei jedem"   ....sorry,aba den konnt ich mir net verkneifen^^


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Oktober 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> nils,du hast das falsch verstanden....ich glaube es sollte heißen "was bei nils haelt,haelt bei jedem"   ....sorry,aba den konnt ich mir net verkneifen^^



Wenn du es auf die Rahmen beziehst muss ich dir recht geben


----------



## locdog (3. Oktober 2006)

hopmonkey schrieb:


> ^^ ja und zwar als 180er. Warum kleiner?



ist etwa 80g schwerer
scheibe grosser also grossere gefahr um die kaput zu machen

ich fur schon auf einen xtp mit ne super iengefahrenen hope monotrial 160 mit maugra scheibe und die packte zu wie die holle, besser also meine 180 trial noch nicht richtig eingefahrene. ALSO 160mm
da der kumpel in spanien wohnt hat er sich von leiten die ahnun haben sagen lasen das die besser moduliert mit ne magura scheibe (die wellen form, vielleicht luise, ich weis nicht mehr)


----------

